

Yet another JavaScript 'overload' function (written in LiveScript) - naturalethic
https://gist.github.com/naturalethic/9256997

======
naturalethic
In javascript you would call this like:

    
    
        var myfunc = overload([
          { type: 'String', properties: 'Object', next: 'Function' },
          { type: 'String',                       next: 'Function' },
          function(type, properties, next) { ... }]);

